# New Fly Rod



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

I just got finished with this. It is a TFO BVK 8wt with a pure Titanium alloy split reel seat, Fuji Torzite strippers (#16 & #12) and Recoil Ti Cr snakes (all #5). The grip and butt are natural cork, Burl and a little bit of rubberized cork.


----------



## turkn9ne (Jun 25, 2015)

You made this??

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

turkn9ne said:


> You made this??
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Yes. I put the components together glued up and shaped the grip. The split reel seat actually gave me the most problem.


----------



## turkn9ne (Jun 25, 2015)

That's awesome. Have you used it yet

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Thank You. I have cast it but I am wanting to get a new fly line. It cast really good. My fly line is pretty old but in good shape. I want to go but I just haven't had a chance.


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

Beautiful! I love a fly-rod build! They are my favorite!


----------



## WadinCajun (Oct 20, 2011)

That thing looks incredible. The colors are awesome and that reel seat is tha sheeeet


----------



## bugchunker (Dec 23, 2013)

nice stick. Never seen a two piece reel seat on a fly rod before. Great job.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words. I have only seen a couple of two piece reel seats like this for fly rods. The problem is the seat itself, it is made for an insert so you have to find something that will support the front foot of the reel where it goes into the seat. You have the recess at the top of the foot but you need something for the bottom of the foot. I could of used a piece of wood but I actually used an old rod I had cut a piece out of and then a graphite arbor under that.


----------

